# Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigen



## Anglerfreund@sw (14. Mai 2010)

Will ja nicht nerven aber ich habe noch eine Frage:
Wie befestige ich am besten den Wirbel an der Hauptschnur?





So sieht mein Wirbel aus. Ganz normal würde ich sagen.
Ich möchte den Wirbel verwenden um Hauptschnur und Vorfach miteinander zu verbinden.
Wie befestige ich jetzt am besten Hauptschnur am Wirbel? 
Am Karabiner oder an der Öse?
Wäre sehr froh wenn ihr mir bald helfen könntet|rolleyes


----------



## luger-2006 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigen*

Es gibt dafür mehrere Knoten.Versuch am Anfang am besten mit dem Clinchknoten.
http://www.dahmeland73.de/Tipps-und-Tricks/Angelknoten.htm


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigen*

oh man kannst du keinen knoten? 
http://www.xxl-angeln.de/angelkunde/geraete_koederkunde/angelknoten


----------



## FisherMan66 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigen*

Wenn gar nichts mehr geht, mach ne Schlaufe in die Schnur und schlaufe den Wirbel (das Öhr) dann in die Schlaufe ein.
Ansonsten den Knoten, der einem als erster bei der Angelprüfung beigebracht wird.


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigen*

okey danke für die links und Hilfe!#6
Also ich probiere das jetzt mal alles schön in Ruhe aus!
Bis denne! #h


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigen*

ich feier auch noch! war aber mal wieder richtig lustig! sorry TE!


----------



## Fisherking (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigen*

Servus würd dir auch einfach nen Clinchknoten oder einen Universalknoten empfehlen der geht recht schnell und is einfach zu kapieren. Aber so ein bisschen Grundkenntnisse sollte man haben #t
Gruß Fisherking

http://www.hobby-angeln.com/tippsundtricks_knoten.php


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigen*

ja danke,
mit dem Clinchknoten hat es prima funktioniert!


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigen*

an die öse kommt die hauptschnur.

Hier giebts n paar knoten : http://www.bissclips.tv/knoten/

Ps: für geflochtene schnur ist meiner meinung nach der palomarknoten am besten geeignet|supergri

Mfg Weisheitsgranate


----------



## Besorger (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigen*

Knoten hab ich bei meinem Schein gelernt


----------



## antonio (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigen*



Besorger schrieb:


> Knoten hab ich bei meinem Schein gelernt



welchen knoten hast'n in deinen schein gemacht und wie?:q:q

antonio


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigen*

ich hab ja noch keinen Schein.
Morgen hohle ich mir meinen Jugendfischereischein und den bekommt in Bayern jeder zwischen 12 und 18 Jahren für 15€.
Dafür ist kein Test nötig. Jedoch darf man dannach aber nur in Begleitung eines Volljährigen Anglers angeln.
Das heißt im Klartext das man einen Angler kurz fragt ob er die Aufsicht übernehmen kann, und dann kann man 30m enfernt von ihm angeln.
Bis der dann zusammen packt. Dann muss man auch gehen.


----------



## Wassermaxxe (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigen*



Anglerfreund@sw schrieb:


> ich hab ja noch keinen Schein.
> Morgen hohle ich mir meinen Jugendfischereischein und den bekommt in Bayern jeder zwischen 12 und 18 Jahren für 15€.
> Dafür ist kein Test nötig. Jedoch darf man dannach aber nur in Begleitung eines Volljährigen Anglers angeln.
> Das heißt im Klartext das man einen Angler kurz fragt ob er die Aufsicht übernehmen kann, und dann kann man 30m enfernt von ihm angeln.
> Bis der dann zusammen packt. Dann muss man auch gehen.


 
Sorry, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es besser für dich wäre, wenn du erheblich näher dran sitzen würdest, damit du irgendwann mal weißt, was du da am Wasser so treibst. 

So gänzlich ohne Plan, das treibt mir die Haare zu Berge!!!   #q

Schön, dass du Spaß am Angeln hast, aber häng dich erst einmal an jemanden dran, von dem du die einfachsten Grundlagen lernen kannst.


----------



## Besorger (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigen*



antonio schrieb:


> welchen knoten hast'n in deinen schein gemacht und wie?:q:q
> 
> antonio


 


clinch knoten und den halben stich!!!!

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...&safe=off&sa=X&rlz=1G1ACPW_DEDE327&tbs=isch:1


----------



## Besorger (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigen*

jap ich bin zwa nich der beste angler!aber ich bin auch immer mit leuten gegangen die schon lange angeln und mir alles schritt für schritt zeigen!z.b knoten ruten zusammen bau welche montagen für was! sons probieren probieren


----------



## Brummel (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigen*

Hallo Anglerfreund@sw #h,

laß Dich nicht entmutigen, jeder der hier postet hat mal angefangen, auch die mit dem "hochtrabensten Namen":q:q, wenn Du die bis jetzt angegebenen Links mal durchgehst kann eigentlich nix mehr schiefgehen#6.
Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung daß man durch Abschauen bei Angelkollegen am besten dazulernt, sowas prägt sich am Besten ein.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## Tricast (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigen*

An den oben abgebildeten Karabiner mit Wirbel bindet man überhaupt keine Hauptschnur an und hängt auch kein Vorfach ein.
Gruß Heinz


----------

